# X-ray scar



## KSAUAE

I am planning to move from USA to UAE to join an ADNOC company. My wife has an old scar (she never had TB in her life) in chest X-ray. She was even with me earlier in Saudi Arabia, and that time they confirmed that the spot is inactive doing an MRI scan. While moving to USA also the same. She never had to face any issue due to that mysterious scar. I am hearing Abu Dhabi is quite tough on this issue. They do not even go for further investigation if the scar is active or due to TB or not. Is that correct? What would be the best way to deal with this situation? If there is no way out, can she join to stay with me in Abu Dhabi on a visitor visa? I have 3 school going kids.


----------



## AlexDhabi

I think there is no chance for this to be an issue. Don't worry about it.
Anyway, it is a fact Abu Dhabi does not ban people with signs of TB. The sponsor usually has to sign an agreement to ensure the person has treatment for TB. The big problem with this with some employers of labourers from the Asian subcontinent who have large numbers of employees in this situation and they just don't want the hassle of treatment; so they tell the uneducated employees who are unlucky to have signs of TB scars that they are not allowed to stay.


----------



## rsinner

I am not sure if things are different in AD versus Dubai, but apparently in Dubai it is dealt with VERY seriously.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ving-dubai/116588-tuberculosis-scars-ban.html


----------



## busybee2

KSAUAE said:


> I am planning to move from USA to UAE to join an ADNOC company. My wife has an old scar (she never had TB in her life) in chest X-ray. She was even with me earlier in Saudi Arabia, and that time they confirmed that the spot is inactive doing an MRI scan. While moving to USA also the same. She never had to face any issue due to that mysterious scar. I am hearing Abu Dhabi is quite tough on this issue. They do not even go for further investigation if the scar is active or due to TB or not. Is that correct? What would be the best way to deal with this situation? If there is no way out, can she join to stay with me in Abu Dhabi on a visitor visa? I have 3 school going kids.


in the past housewifes did not need to do the xray now everyone has to. usually they will not issue any visa for someone even with any sort of scar, i have heard of this being refused many times, the person in question just recently had to be shifted to the office in doha because of refusal in uae.


----------



## busybee2

AlexDhabi said:


> I think there is no chance for this to be an issue. Don't worry about it.
> Anyway, it is a fact Abu Dhabi does not ban people with signs of TB. The sponsor usually has to sign an agreement to ensure the person has treatment for TB. The big problem with this with some employers of labourers from the Asian subcontinent who have large numbers of employees in this situation and they just don't want the hassle of treatment; so they tell the uneducated employees who are unlucky to have signs of TB scars that they are not allowed to stay.


there is a definately chance this is a big issue. its everyone the one that i know had this issue just recently was an expat engineer! they will not be told its not a problem, they see something they will refuse.


----------



## KSAUAE

I have all previous reports from Saudi, USA, Canada saying that her X-ray spots do not change with time, and hence are not active. Will it work if we submit these reports while she goes for medical test for residence visa? Will they also send her for further tests to ascertain that she really does not have TB?


----------



## busybee2

KSAUAE said:


> I have all previous reports from Saudi, USA, Canada saying that her X-ray spots do not change with time, and hence are not active. Will it work if we submit these reports while she goes for medical test for residence visa? Will they also send her for further tests to ascertain that she really does not have TB?


from what i have heard if they see a scar they will fail the medical no further testings or questions, just fail.


----------



## BedouGirl

KSAUAE said:


> I have all previous reports from Saudi, USA, Canada saying that her X-ray spots do not change with time, and hence are not active. Will it work if we submit these reports while she goes for medical test for residence visa? Will they also send her for further tests to ascertain that she really does not have TB?


There's a test you can take to prove it's not TB, which has been accepted here AFTER the x-Ray has shown a scar. You can research it yourself on the Dubai forum. Don't do it before you come over. If she does have to have an x-Ray and if it does prove to be a problem, then do the test. But at least you can be ready if you need to be. Having said that, this has proved successful and been accepted in Dubai, perhaps it won't be in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## busybee2

in auh everyone now has to have an chest xray.


----------



## KSAUAE

Can my wife stay along in Abu Dhabi with a visitor visa?


----------



## BedouGirl

KSAUAE said:


> Can my wife stay along in Abu Dhabi with a visitor visa?


Yes but she would have to exit and re-enter every 29 days.


----------



## busybee2

visitor visa is done on arrival if you are one of those countries for 30 days you can extend it once at immigration for a fee for another 30 days, after that you need to live the country and reenter etc.


----------



## busybee2

also be aware to make apts for medicals far in advance, there are only 3 places that do it and have hundreds and hundreds of people waiting......


----------



## KSAUAE

BedouGirl said:


> Yes but she would have to exit and re-enter every 29 days.


Thanks. So, does it mean If she exits and re-enters every 29 days (She is on British passport), she can virtually stay with me the whole year round? Also, if she does not have resident visa, can my 3 school-going kids get resident visa (requirement for school admissions).


----------



## BedouGirl

KSAUAE said:


> Thanks. So, does it mean If she exits and re-enters every 29 days (She is on British passport), she can virtually stay with me the whole year round? Also, if she does not have resident visa, can my 3 school-going kids get resident visa (requirement for school admissions).


Yes she could do that. You should be able to sponsor your children - otherwise they cannot get into school. Speak with your company's PRO to be sure.


----------



## busybee2

KSAUAE said:


> Thanks. So, does it mean If she exits and re-enters every 29 days (She is on British passport), she can virtually stay with me the whole year round? Also, if she does not have resident visa, can my 3 school-going kids get resident visa (requirement for school admissions).


any one at the moment can do the visa runs, if they are on the list of visas on arrival etc, they were going to stop that way and make you fly back to home country, so they may well at any point, but yes people can keep doing them all year. kids in sch need to have a residence visa, once you have a proper visa then that is given to the sch if it runs out part way through you can do the visa run u dont have to give the new visa to the sch each time in the past, but i think in auh defo changing, you now need to have an emirates id and so that is part of your visa process, schs were required to give over that information to the ministry of education etc, if you go on any sch trips the residence visa is required to be given to the sch etc etc. so yes you do.


----------



## Waydz

How true is it that Abu Dhabi does not ban someone with TB scar?


----------



## AlexDhabi

Abu Dhabi allows anyone with TB to stay - that is so long as their sponsor agrees them to undertake treatment. Unfortunately for labourers it is often too much hassle to do that so they are forced to leave. But for a spouse of an employee I never heard of it being an issue.


----------



## Via

Hello
I have been asthmatic all my life and due to the nature of my illness, I have scarring on my lungs. I have never had TB. The X-ray report only was required by the Kuwaiti embassy however should they require to see the actual X-ray then will I be declared unfit?
I am also concerned about getting sick in Kuwait and having an X-ray done there.
I have accepted a teaching post in Kuwait and wills start in Sept 2014.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## BedouGirl

Via said:


> Hello I have been asthmatic all my life and due to the nature of my illness, I have scarring on my lungs. I have never had TB. The X-ray report only was required by the Kuwaiti embassy however should they require to see the actual X-ray then will I be declared unfit? I am also concerned about getting sick in Kuwait and having an X-ray done there. I have accepted a teaching post in Kuwait and wills start in Sept 2014. Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


You've tagged this onto a thread about UAE, a different country. Do you know if you have to have an x-Ray in Kuwait?


----------



## Via

Hi there
I have been told to have an X-ray in South Africa. Haven't been told about one in Kuwait

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Via

I apologise about using this thread but I saw this topic come up and I needed advice.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## BedouGirl

Via said:


> Hi there I have been told to have an X-ray in South Africa. Haven't been told about one in Kuwait Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Then I guess you won't need to have one done there. Who is asking for it?


----------



## BedouGirl

Via said:


> I apologise about using this thread but I saw this topic come up and I needed advice. Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


No need to apologize but you may not get any answers or help because the question hasn't been asked in the right place.


----------



## Via

The Kuwaiti embassy in South Africa requested a chest X-ray report. I have been hearing stories of people being deported due to their X-rays. This has me very worried

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## BedouGirl

Via said:


> The Kuwaiti embassy in South Africa requested a chest X-ray report. I have been hearing stories of people being deported due to their X-rays. This has me very worried Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


So it will be assessed before you leave SA?


----------



## Via

Yes I have been already. Just couriered my results for authentication.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## BedouGirl

Via said:


> Yes I have been already. Just couriered my results for authentication. Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


So if it doesn't pass, you will not go and, therefore, won't be deported. If it doesn't pass, then you can see if you can appeal by providing supporting information from your physician.


----------



## Via

Hi there
I have passed the medical. . . So it looks like I will be packing my bags.
Thank you so much
Viaksha

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## BedouGirl

Via said:


> Hi there I have passed the medical. . . So it looks like I will be packing my bags. Thank you so much Viaksha Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Great. Good luck.


----------



## sam7

KSAUAE said:


> Can my wife stay along in Abu Dhabi with a visitor visa?


Yes. You can bring your wife on a 90 days visit visa. Also note that there is a 30day cool down period between every Visit visa.

Typically, if you approach any travel agent, they can get the 90days visit visa for 2300AED or 60day tourist visa for 1250AED. But, if you visit immigration directly, you can get 90days visit visa for 1300AED.


----------



## AlexDhabi

sam7 said:


> Yes. You can bring your wife on a 90 days visit visa. Also note that there is a 30day cool down period between every Visit visa.
> 
> Typically, if you approach any travel agent, they can get the 90days visit visa for 2300AED or 60day tourist visa for 1250AED. But, if you visit immigration directly, you can get 90days visit visa for 1300AED.


The OP says his wife has a British passport, so there are no fees involved with her visit visas ad no gap required between visas.


----------



## rashmi218

Hello everyone, I was diagnosed with a heavy chest congestion(beginning of TB) in 2011 and after taking proper medications for 6 months i was completely cured back then. I got married last year and this year came to UAE and found a job. After the medical test(at muhaisnah medical centre, dubai) they found a scar(fibrotic band) on my upper left zone of the chest and asked me to go for sputum test(which has to be given for 3 days). I am extremely happy to inform that my medical test result is clear and they have issued a fit certificate after my sputum tests were negative. So i am really hoping and believe that UAE has afterall changed their cruel laws which earlier never allowed any kind of scar or tb cases. Now they are reviewing on case to case basis so still some hope for whoever is going through the same. Good Luck to you all..


----------



## jhienx77

Hi, i've having medical Dec. 2014 and i did same procedure same yours but still they give me unfit and send me back home for life time ban...������ 
I'm still looking forward to someone can help me to lift my ban legally coz i got this TB problem when i was working there year 2010. You are lucky to got this another chance working there, i wish I could too. Thanks, take care!


----------

